# [SEMI_SOLVED][UTF-8] Polskie znaki

## Belliash

Witam,

Zaraz zwariuje z tym wszystkim....

Co tu duzo pisac: nie dzialaja mi polskie znaczki... a do tego jeszcze gdy wybiore uklad klawiatury "pl" w centrum sterowania KDE to lewy alt dzial mi jak enter a strzalka w gore jak print screen  :Neutral:  pozostale kursory w ogole nie dzialaja...

```
PECET / # cat /etc/env.d/99belliash

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1

SVN_EDITOR="nano"
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="pl"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

FIX_EURO="yes"
```

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# You should set EDITOR and PAGER in a file in /etc/profile.d/ like "base.sh".

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

XSESSION="kde-3.5.8"
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# UNICODEMAP is the unicode map file to use. Leave commented to use the

# default one. Have a look in /usr/share/unimaps for a selection of map files

# you can use.

#UNICODEMAP="iso01"
```

I zglupialem ;/

Zupelnie nie wiem co jest grane?

Dodam ze uzywam baselayout v2, choc to chyba nie wiele ma do rzeczy...

Pamietam ze dzialalo...

Z gory dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## dziadu

Problem brzmi znajomo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4830041.html#4830041

Jesli masz notebooka to sproboj wpierw wylaczyc kxkb w centrum sterowania jesli masz.

Potem sproboj w krokach i patrz na efekty:

```
setxkbmap -keycodes evdev
```

```
setxkbmap pl
```

Ja w ten sposob znajdywalem optymalne ustawienia dla mnie.

To co masz w tej chwili mozesz podpatrzyc za pomoca

```
setxkbmap -print
```

Mam nadzieje ze ciutke pomoglem.

pzdr,

dziadu

----------

## Belliash

SOLUCJA:

```
slightly modified x11-input.fdi for german users. works on my macbook pro.

tested with external and build-in keyboard:

(http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/xserver.git;a=blob;hb=HEAD;f=config/x11-input.fdi):

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc105</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

You need the x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0 driver for this.
```

Zaczerpniete z https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200087

I jeszcze jedno:

W Xach 'locale' zwraca mi:

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
```

zas w konsoli mam tylo LAN i LANGUAGE en_US, pozostale mam pl_PL.

Aktualnie plik z lokalami wyglada tak:

```
belliash@PECET / $ cat /etc/env.d/99belliash

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

Ktos wie czemu tak?

P.S. Nigdy bym nie przepuszczal ze HAL moze tak nabruzdzic ...

----------

